# Rayures verticales sur écran d'un G3



## Langellier (24 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai récupéré un ordinateur G3 gris de 2001 avec le système 9.2.
Merci au généreux donateur qui m'a fourni aussi d'autres mac qui marchent très bien. 
Ce G3 semble bien fonctionner, sauf que l'affichage écran laisse à désirer ; comme on peut le voir ci-après :







Curieusement, le curseur est aussi accompagné de traits verticaux.

J'ai changé de moniteur, mais rien n'y fait.
Est-ce un problème de logiciel système, de carte-mère ??
En l'absence d'explication, je changerai de disque dur...


----------



## boddy (24 Juillet 2008)

Je dirais que ta carte graphique est morte


----------



## Arlequin (24 Juillet 2008)

pareil.... carte graphique

éventuellement le cable moniteur-ordi

mais peu de chance que ce soit dédé

à+


----------



## Langellier (24 Juillet 2008)

boddy a dit:


> Je dirais que ta carte graphique est morte


1) Merci pour pour ces infos.
2) NB je corrige : En fait c'est pas 2001, mais 1998.
3) Je ne pense pas que ce soit le cordon, qui fonctionne avec d'autres ordis.
Que puis-je faire pour le remettre en état ?
La carte graphique est-elle indépendante de la carte-mère ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Juillet 2008)

Langellier a dit:


> Que puis-je faire pour le remettre en état ?
> La carte graphique est-elle indépendante de la carte-mère ?



Non, pas de carte graphique sur cette machine, la puce ATI est directement soudée sur la carte mère.

La seule option c'est de lui mettre une carte graphique PCI compatible Mac !


----------



## Langellier (24 Juillet 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, pas de carte graphique sur cette machine, la puce ATI est directement soudée sur la carte mère.
> La seule option c'est de lui mettre une carte graphique PCI compatible Mac !



Merci Pascal 77, je viens d'emprunter la carte graphique d'un 9600 pour la mettre sur le G3 défectueux. Ça marche.
Je suis maintenant à la recherche d'une telle carte graphique PCI, car je voudrais habiller Pierre ET Paul 

Question : Toutes les cartes graphiques PCI compatibles avec la connectique Mac peuvent-elles s'installer sur n'importe quel mac à slot PCI ?


----------



## claude72 (25 Juillet 2008)

Ça peut aussi être un problème avec la RAM vidéo (qui elle est changeable).


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Juillet 2008)

claude72 a dit:


> Ça peut aussi être un problème avec la RAM vidéo (qui elle est changeable).


Euh nan, je pense pas, du moins pas forcément ! on peut étendre la ram à 6 Mo, mais les 2 Mo de base, ils sont soudés, je crois, et si c'est eux &#8230;

Par contre, oui, à priori, n'importe quelle carte vidéo PCI compatible Mac devrait faire l'affaire, toutefois, je te recommande plutôt le marché de l'occase, parce qu'une carte vidéo avec 512 Mo de VRam et un proc 3D de la mort qui tue (sa mère) sur un G3 entre 233 et 300 Mhz &#8230; 

Déjà, une carte avec 16 ou 32 Mo, genre ATI Radeon ou GForce II, ça serait pas mal ! (fais gaffe, te fais pas refiler une AGP, hein, c'est une PCI qu'il te faut,et  elles sont moins courantes).


----------



## Langellier (25 Juillet 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Par contre, oui, à priori, n'importe quelle carte vidéo PCI compatible Mac devrait faire l'affaire, toutefois, je te recommande plutôt le marché de l'occase, parce qu'une carte vidéo avec 512 Mo de VRam et un proc 3D de la mort qui tue (sa mère) sur un G3 entre 233 et 300 Mhz
> Déjà, une carte avec 16 ou 32 Mo, genre ATI Radeon ou GForce II, ça serait pas mal ! (fais gaffe, te fais pas refiler une AGP, hein, c'est une PCI qu'il te faut,et  elles sont moins courantes).


Je lis sur internet :
"Carte ATI PCI Mach 64 vendue sans driver" :
Il faut un driver pour une carte graphique ??


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Juillet 2008)

Langellier a dit:


> Je lis sur internet :
> "Carte ATI PCI Mach 64 vendue sans driver" :
> Il faut un driver pour une carte graphique ??



Oui, mais pour les cartes ATI, on le trouve sans aucun problème, la plupart sont fournis avec Mac OS, et les autres dispos sur le site d'ATI, je pense.

Toutefois, attention à ce que ça soit bien une version "Mac" de la carte, car les versions "PC" ont un firmware différent (et bien entendu incompatible).


----------



## claude72 (27 Juillet 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Euh nan, je pense pas, du moins pas forcément ! on peut étendre la ram à 6 Mo, mais les 2 Mo de base, ils sont soudés...


Oui, tu as raison, les 2 premiers mégas sont soudés...

(ça ressemble quand-même bien à un bit qui resterait bloqué sur la RAM vidéo)


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Juillet 2008)

claude72 a dit:


> (ça ressemble quand-même bien à un bit qui resterait bloqué sur la RAM vidéo)



en fait, je pense plus à une défaillance d'un bit de la puce qui contrôle cette VRam, du coups, toute la colonne d'adresses que contrôle ce bit reste inaccessible !

Mais sa chance dans son malheur, c'est que ce Mac peut fonctionner avec une carte vidéo PCI, ce qui le sauve ! Un iMac, ou un performa, et c'était mort !


----------



## claude72 (28 Juillet 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> en fait, je pense plus à une défaillance d'un bit de la puce qui contrôle cette VRam, du coups, toute la colonne d'adresses que contrôle ce bit reste inaccessible !


Ah oui, bien-sûr, tu as raison !!!

(suis-je bête, j'étais resté à un affichage en noir et blanc à 1 bit par pixel... alors que c'est un affichage couleur !!!)


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Juillet 2008)

claude72 a dit:


> j'étais resté à un affichage en noir et blanc à 1 bit par pixel... alors que c'est un affichage couleur !!!



Oui, à deux ou plus probablement 3 octets par pixel, vu la photo du premier post (vu que ce fond d'écran là apparaît en bleu uniforme lorsqu'il est affiché en 256 couleurs)


----------



## Langellier (2 Août 2008)

J'ai commandé et reçu 2 cartes video d'occasion pour Mac PCI  et tout fonctionne.
j'ai un autre problème d'affichage écran pour un autre mac, un monobloc PM 5500 :
l'écran tire sur le rose, ce qui m'embête bien puisque j'y regarde la télé hertzienne grâce à une carte TV.
Et là pas de possibilité d'y ajouter une carte vidéo. 
D'où vient cette nuance rose ?


----------



## -oldmac- (2 Août 2008)

Surement le tube cathodique, un tube vert ou bleu qui à laché, ce qui fait que sa tire sor le rouge. Le problème (j'ai moi même un 5x00) c'est que l'on peut pas le brancher sur un moniteur externe


----------



## melaure (5 Août 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Déjà, une carte avec 16 ou 32 Mo, genre ATI Radeon ou GForce II, ça serait pas mal ! (fais gaffe, te fais pas refiler une AGP, hein, c'est une PCI qu'il te faut,et  elles sont moins courantes).



Tu peux aussi te trouver une Voodoo 2000/3000 PC que tu flashes avec les firmware Mac. Ca marchait bien. Après les Voodoo 4500/5500 étaient livrées directement avec les firmwares Mac. Je les ais toutes eux, d'excellentes cartes in fine


----------



## claude72 (5 Août 2008)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Surement le tube cathodique, un tube vert ou bleu qui à laché, ce qui fait que sa tire sor le rouge.


C'est rarement un des canons du tube qui lâche, le plus souvent c'est un des trois amplis vidéo : le plus souvent le transistor de puissance ou la résistance de charge, et c'est relativement facile à réparer...


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Août 2008)

Langellier a dit:


> J'ai commandé et reçu 2 cartes video d'occasion pour Mac PCI  et tout fonctionne.
> j'ai un autre problème d'affichage écran pour un autre mac, un monobloc PM 5500 :
> l'écran tire sur le rose, ce qui m'embête bien puisque j'y regarde la télé hertzienne grâce à une carte TV.
> Et là pas de possibilité d'y ajouter une carte vidéo.
> D'où vient cette nuance rose ?





-oldmac- a dit:


> Surement le tube cathodique, un tube vert ou bleu qui à laché, ce qui fait que sa tire sor le rouge. Le problème (j'ai moi même un 5x00) c'est que l'on peut pas le brancher sur un moniteur externe



non non ! Sur cette série de machines (du 5200 au 5500), il y a eu une nappe de fils défectueuse qui provoquait parfois ce phénomène. Si je me souviens bien, Apple avait même mis une extension de garantie de huit ans sur cette panne. J'avais eu le phénomène sur un 5300, le changement de nappe à réglé le problème. Le seul ennui, c'est que je ne sais pas exactement de quelle nappe il s'agit (ça n'est pas une nappe comme une nappe IDE ou SCSI, mais un faisceau de six ou huit fils indépendants, de mémoire)


----------

